# Pup coming home but...



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi we are getting our pup today

Hi was just wanting to ask some advice for when he comes home later this afternoon, we have a 4yr 4mnth old english bulldog(bitch)she is a really lovely dog, she's really friendly with people/children but not so good with dogs(we rehomed her at 18mnths) is their any advice you can give for when the pup arrives.

I'm eager to hear some suggestions, thankyou
Leanne


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi Leanne. This is very tricky. Have you got a backup plan if they don't get on? - Will the puppy be able to go back to the breeder? Is your bulldog aggressive to other dogs? It is a very daunting experience for a puppy coming home for the first time and your bulldog will probably be put out by the new arrival - like any dog at first. I would definitely get your bulldog on a lead when they first meet and maybe for quite sometime until u can be sure your bulldog won't hurt the pup. The situation will need to be very closely controlled and I wouldn't leave them on their own during the day or night together. Puppies are boisterous and don't know their limits when they are young. Your bulldog should be able to to put your pup in it's place to establish dominance but there is a fine line between that and a pup getting seriously hurt. Try associating tasty treats, toys etc for your bulldog when the pup is in the room. That way your bulldog may see the pup as a positive thing. Best of luck! x


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

emmelg said:


> Hi we are getting our pup today
> 
> Hi was just wanting to ask some advice for when he comes home later this afternoon, we have a 4yr 4mnth old english bulldog(bitch)she is a really lovely dog, she's really friendly with people/children but not so good with dogs(we rehomed her at 18mnths) is their any advice you can give for when the pup arrives.
> 
> ...


 

Introduce them first on neutral ground- so not in the home so they can meet and greet.

When in the home ensure that you watch them and do not leave puppy alone with your bulldog unattended. Watch for signals that the Bulldog has had enough and take puppy off to it's play area or crate/bed so both can have time away from each other to do their own things.

Make sure you give the bulldog lots of fuss and attention and reassurance. The resident dog can feel threatened by newcomers or jealous etc....

Make sure that you give the bulldog time away from the puppy so that she has some where she can go to rest and relax.

We are holding a puppy question and answer session on our clubs face book page this Thursday between 7-9 p.m where we have our ADPT trainer and behaviourist answering questions, as we have a few new puppy owners and thought this would be good time to answer questions relating to puppies.

You do have to be a member of our club which is free- just click on the link in my signature and then go to cockapoo Owners club on FB and request to join.

Hope you can join us


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Thankyou both for your great advice

I have a pup cage and was thinking of putting the pup in his bed in the cage bring Layla my bulldog into the room and let her have a look/sniff around him,if she's ok with after half an hour or so take the pup out of the cage while layla is on her lead and slowly take the pup to her, i'm hoping all will run smoothly as she is a lovely dog, she is just not used to being around other dogs, i have new toys and treats for her for her reward 

Thankyou also for your invite to the facebook page, i dont have an account at the minute but i'l think about setting one up.

Thanks again 
Leanne


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes Shirley's advise on the initial introductions is perfect.

There is also The Cockapoo Club of GB's site to take a look at - as well as their member's only forum too - and there are several people on there (as well as on ILMC too X) who have first hand experience of introducing a puppy to an existing family pet (dogs, cats and even rabbits !!!).

The key - is controlled meetings first to gauge how they react.

Stephen x


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Changing the subject- I love bulldogs- could you post a picture of her 

A friend of mine used to own them ( has had 3 ) sadly now all gone to the bridge and through her and her dogs I really grew to love them.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

M&M's mummy said:


> Changing the subject- I love bulldogs- could you post a picture of her
> 
> A friend of mine used to own them ( has had 3 ) sadly now all gone to the bridge and through her and her dogs I really grew to love them.


Hi yes i will try and put one on a little later when i upload some of my new pup, he will be here shortly, hopefully i may be able to get the two together if all goes well with the introduction (fingers crossed).


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

We have a dog walker who walks around 7 dogs in the field near us one being a bulldog who Buddy loves ,the guy said the bulldog hardly ever runs but when Buddys about they are running and play fighting all the time they love seeing each other.


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

I was just wondering what prompted you to get another dog if your current dog doesn't like dogs?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Did you speak to the breeder about introducing the puppy to your current dog. I feel quite anxious, please let us know how you get on over the coming weeks.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

DONNA said:


> We have a dog walker who walks around 7 dogs in the field near us one being a bulldog who Buddy loves ,the guy said the bulldog hardly ever runs but when Buddys about they are running and play fighting all the time they love seeing each other.


 Sorry only just seen these posts...

Layla used to only run when playing in the garden and only for a couple of mins as she gets tired really easily, but since having bailey she runs around the garden with him for alot longer(chasing each other playing etc..
I can only assume that this will do her good as bulldogs do tend to tire alot quicker than other dogs when out walking.(and sleep alot more too)

Sorry clare, one of the reasons i was after getting another dog was to keep layla company,(i know that may sound mad but i knew deep down that she would be fine with him (as she is a little softy at heart) it was just the initial meeting that worried me, (looking back now i dont think the aggression with other dogs was because she didn't like them but because she was afraid of them) you will see by my other posts that all turned out well, they are now like bossom buddies


----------

